# Three Thieves on Crosses



## greenbaggins (Jun 18, 2010)

There were three thieves crucified just outside Jerusalem in the first century. That's right, three thieves. Two of them were mere earthly thieves, having stolen people's wealth. But the one in the center was a Heavenly Thief: He stole away His people's sin and guilt. And, in the context of the eighth commandment (generosity being required), He gave His people His perfect righteousness. Thus, the Heavenly Thief fulfilled perfectly the requirements of the law in the eighth commandment. 

Just something that struck me rather forcefully, as I prepare to preach on the eighth commandment this coming Sunday. The thought is not original with me. It's in Ryken's commentary on Exodus.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 18, 2010)

Exodus 22:7 says that if the thief is caught, he shall pay double. Indeed, our Lord paid more than double.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't forget Mark 3:23-27 (Mt. 12:25-29; Lk 11: 17-22). _But no one can enter the strong man's house and plunder his property unless he first binds the strong man, and then he will plunder his house._ 

See also Philip Edgecomb Hughes' sermon on "The Strong Man Bound"


----------

